# Good iPhone experience with 2012 Cruze USB non-nav interface



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

Siri works pretty darn well through the Bluetooth too! I can have Siri read my texts and respond all as I'm driving. Oh yeah, using Siri to make phone calls is easy too!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

sam_advance said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I've been looking at getting into a 2012 Cruze (2LT, 6M, leather, etc.) and an important aspect for me is iPhone functionality. I've read probably every thread here on the subject, mostly it's negative or neutral, but I wanted to share my positive experience with you all especially potential buyers concerned about iPhone/iPod integration! (I was at my local dealer today testing this out). I'm very picky when it comes to my driving experience, and I LOVE MUSIC. Therefore it's essential to me for a car to have a nicely manageable interface with my iPhone.
> ...





sam_advance,
I would like to thank you for your feedback. I am very happy to hear that you found that using your iPhone in the Cruze was enjoyable as well as easy to navigate. If you have any further questions on the Cruze I would be happy to answer them for you. Please feel free to message me at any time for further assistance; I am happy to help. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I absolutely hate the fast scrolling. It's all over the map. I can quick turn the knob and be in E's before the fast scrolling kicks in. Other times it's one turn on the knob and I'm in fast scrolling whether I want to be or not.


----------



## moodirmx (Feb 14, 2013)

hi i have a chevy cruze 2012, when i plug in my iphone it takes about 10 to 15 send to index music, and i ALWAYS hear Crackling Noise During Music Playback, its not constant crackling and popping noise but from time to time. i tried different cables and different iphones and ipod touch and the problem is still there, all cables are original cables and the iphones were non-jailbroken, even tried to restart iphones and try again, the problem is still there. please how can i fix this ??


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Possible a problem with the cable or socket in the car - the socket in the console and the cable that runs from there to the head unit.

What happens when you "wobble" the plug, when it is in the socket? Does it crackle more or less?

The problem is very unlikely to be with the 'phone.


----------



## moodirmx (Feb 14, 2013)

im taking the car this friday to chevy maintenance.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

moodirmx said:


> im taking the car this friday to chevy maintenance.




moodirmx,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## WX4WTF (Oct 23, 2012)

Just a note, if you update your iPhone's OS to version 6.1 or 6.1.1, it will get rid of the "accessory connected" screen and allow you full time control of your phone. Performance improved slightly too.


----------

